# TSUNAMI ,TICA



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Are these made from the same blank?A guy at the tackle shop said they were and the Tsunami was of better quality.Just lookin to buy a decent heaver,spinning.Any takers?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

FYI - The BPS Oceanmaster 12' spinning rod will handle 6-9 oz (and more) and runs about $110 plus tax. I have the 12' conventional model and the rod does not load until you have at least 6 oz on it.


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

Here's a second on the BP Oceanmaster.
I have the 8 1/2 and the 10 ft conventionals and love them. They're a great bang for the buck. Both are almost 4 years old and have held up better than alot of my other rods.
And I just ordered the 12ft heavy.
I got an 11'9" BA before they came out w/ the the new 12ft light or I'd have that one also.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "poleant",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "FisherTim",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

FisherTim, 
Are you talking about the Breakaway 12'6" TP150L? Anybody purchased this rod and how do you like it? Rob


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

RobC, I ordered the Bass Pro Oceanmaster 12'6". It's very popular in Hatteras and while I haven't thrown it I have the other 2 and love them. I use the 10fter for about 70% of my tackle fishing. I was given the Breakaway 11'9" for Christmas by my wife.[ Gotta love that!!]or from what I've heard and read I would have bought the new 12'6" lite Oceanmaster. Though the 11'9" ia an awesomwe rod, don't get me wrong here.
But the Oceanmasters are a hell of a bang for your buck.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Thank you Longcaster.Well the Oceanmaster sounds like the ticket I'll have to check those out.I thought the Tica was the hot tamale but then again I'm still fairly new to surf seen.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I have a Tica 11'6" and OM 12' and the OM is by far better suited to 8+ n bait. The Tica sweet spot is 6 oz IMO. The Tica is lighter than the OM, though not sure about the new OM. If you fish 8 n bait more often than not, the OM is the ticket. Either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Shoeless,

I picked up a 12ft HA Tica (Spinning) in Kitty Hawk last year for $99.00. Rated 4-10 oz. I am still learning my way around it. Practiced with 8oz Sunday at OV Elementary. Using 20lb test with 40lb shock leader hit 320ft. I'm a rookie, compared to the 700+ club, but it was a lot of fun! Oneday!!  

Macman


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I really appreciate the info.Hey Macman that's what I'm talkin about,the 400' mark is only around the corner I need to get some practice too or I'll look like a real greenie when I'm on the sand.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hi poleant. if both rods are made from the same blank, they would be the same.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Billr, Yeh I would thank so too but the Tsunami has like a gel coat (shiny)and he also said the guide wraps are better.I don't know,that's why I posted the question to whom I think would know the best,yous guys.It seems there is a lot of knowledgable people on this site.I like to use quality gear but I could go and buy a 50.00 combo from WallyWorld and not know what I'm missin.Inquiring poleants want to know.


----------

